# The odd couple: who's who in your life?



## Nathan (Dec 24, 2021)

In the TV comedy "The Odd Couple" Tony Randall played Felix Unger (the neat & tidy one) and Jack Klugman as Oscar Madison(the messy one).
Between you and your significant other(SO)...which one are You?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 24, 2021)

Oscar Madison is my soul brother!


----------



## jujube (Dec 24, 2021)

Oh, I'm the messy one. The Spousal Equivalent had to do quite a bit of realigning of attitude when I moved in.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 24, 2021)

I am a slight winner of being the messy one. @Nathan I was going to take your poll but both choices are for Felix.?


----------



## Jules (Dec 24, 2021)

I’m definitely the messy one.  

Reading your poll, those questions both have the same answer.  Unless my brain is messed up and that’s a possibility.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 24, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> I am a slight winner of being the messy one. @Nathan I was going to take your poll but both choices are for Felix.?


I pondered the wording, hoping to give more latitude for choosing replies.  But since we're talking about 2 people, it's kind of an either A or B situation.    However, with a _threesome_ the options become more numerous.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 24, 2021)

I'm the tidy one.  My partner always laughs when he hears me vacuuming in the morning, but the room where he has his computer looks like a dorm room.  Look at this pic.  Not for the cats but for the clothes on the bed.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 24, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I'm the tidy one.  My partner always laughs when he hears me vacuuming in the morning...


Yeah, it's no coincidence that the _tidy one_ gets to do all the cleaning....


----------



## Jeni (Dec 28, 2021)

When we started out i was Oscar ... big time.... I thought that would doom our relationship as he was clean freak 

Now slowly over the years we switched places i am constantly cleaning up behind him .... To be honest i wanted him to relax some but i created a monster


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2021)

Jules said:


> I’m definitely the messy one.
> 
> *Reading your poll, those questions both have the same answer. * Unless my brain is messed up and that’s a possibility.


I was just about to post that too...


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2021)

Messy one, until my OCD kicks in then I am the tidy one.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 29, 2021)

Jules said:


> I’m definitely the messy one.
> 
> Reading your poll, those questions both have the same answer.  Unless my brain is messed up and that’s a possibility.


Oddly, there is no way to edit the poll or even my posting....


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 29, 2021)

Not sure I fit, more a Conan the Librarian type...


----------



## Remy (Dec 29, 2021)

I'm not married and live alone. However we as kids had to do an exorbitant amount of cleaning. I'm a pretty lousy housekeeper.

Sometimes it bothers me, that's when I try to clean.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2021)

My SO is my dog. She is the messy one because she never puts her toys away.


----------



## timoc (Dec 29, 2021)

The odd couple: who's who in your life?​*A certain lady *who lives over the road, I know she loves me, I can tell, it's the way she lays her hand on me, usually by the scruff of the neck, and she says such sweet things to me, like, "Sod off home", or even, "Bugger off", when she is really being romantic.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 30, 2021)

We are both tidy and fastidious.  He is just as likely as me to run the vacuum, mop the floor, do the dishes, dust.  He always makes the bed.  I wash the clothes, he folds.  We each put away our own.  Neither of us likes clutter so there are seldom piles of anything, and if there are, they never last for more than a day or two.  Our house is always guest-ready.  

On the OTHER hand, we are VERY different in temperament and personality!  We're a blend of complex and simple, overthinking and impulsive, volatile and measured.  It makes for a fascinating and very connected relationship.


----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 30, 2021)

Oh I have always been the tidy one....my kids used to say....Mom is the happiest when she has a can of comet in her hand.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2021)

Between me and my husband we are both odd. When he is neat I am messy and when I am neat he is messy ! It's 50% for both of us.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2021)

Only  me now,  but always have been  the neat one.


----------



## peppermint (Jan 9, 2022)

I like to be neat....so is my husband....


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 9, 2022)

*I am the messy one*


----------



## Irwin (Jan 9, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Oddly, there is no way to edit the poll or even my posting....


It's akin to _heads I win, tails you lose._


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 10, 2022)

We're both very tidy. I'm faster at cleaning the kitchen, she's quick to make the bed. (I used to leave it unmade most days)


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm the tidy one.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 10, 2022)

My wife would say she is the tidy one, which translates to, Where did she hide my stuff this time. I'm definitely the cleaner. I just wince every time she uses the stove, as I keep it immaculate.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 15, 2022)

Since I have been a housewife my entire married life I work to keep the house tidy. I wouldn't say my husband is messy, but there are times I do have to pick up after him.


----------



## grahamg (Jan 19, 2022)

My excuse for being generally messy, (though not enamoured with those even worse than myself, "who cant wash the dishes to save their lives"!  ).


----------



## bingo (Jan 19, 2022)

We share our mess at times...then we clean up...together...it's  truly equal


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 20, 2022)

There’s just me, myself and I… none of us are enthusiastic or obsessive housekeepers but we’re not slobs either.


----------



## Debster (Jan 20, 2022)

My husband does all the cooking and cleans up after. He also does the laundry. I do all the handy work and house repairs or deal with repairmen. Yes, an odd couple.


----------

